# INSTALLING ELECTRIC?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I could really use some thoughts on this. We're building a new barn for our does and for summer show season using a 20x32 carport. Our old barn does not have electric, but over the years I wish we had installed at least one outlet.

I'll explain what we've done over the years - we've ran heavy duty power cord from the outside outlet on the house to a heavy duty power bar in the barn. I can plug up to 3 things into it, and have done 3 heat lamps in the past with no issues. I use clear Christmas lights in the old barn for barn checks, and/or a utility light w/regular bulb that I move around as needed. I do use a barn camera at kidding.
Last year my husband replaced an outdoor power outlet to our septic sump pump (small pump). Prior the 2nd plug never worked. So now I have that as an option and used it for a heat lamp, and camera and randomly a utility light.

So the new barn... I'd like to install 1-2 power outlets to use during kidding season and summer show season (fans). I just don't know what we need to look into as far as circuit breaker box, and if the current one outside would work/have enough room for it or would we need to get a new box with more space?










The top one is for the septic pump outlet









Kind of gives an idea of how far the box will be from where the building will be installed (gravel)









If we can only do 1 outlet with this box, could we do a 4 plug vs. 2 plug and be safe?

I CAN always run the heavy duty power cords from the house or septic outlet to the barn for additional need. 
To give an idea... septic pump plug is that little metal covered thing on the ground on the right near the covered round bale of hay - you can see where we recently moved the wire going out to it lol









An idea of how far it is from the new barn - not far. 









So I have options. But would love to have a permanent form of electric in there.

As far as lights, I plan on buying clear Christmas lights to install in there, and want to look into battery powered lights and maybe even consider solar powered. IF we had to get a new breaker box, then I would want to run permanent lights out there if possible.

Anyway, any ideas on this would be great. My husband is really good at learning how to do things, he's changed out outlets, but don't know how much he knows about electric boxes. So just getting an idea of what we need is the big thing, finding a place to start... I'd sure love to make this possible by Christmas as we may have 5 does due soon after that.

Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You need more space for breaker box. If you can afford it, put in as many outlets and lights that you need. My goats have a 15x25 space and I have 4 lights and 3 outlets. That space also has 3 windows.


----------

